
Apple Watch faces: still ugly after 3 years - c3d
https://grenouillebouillie.wordpress.com/2018/02/10/apple-watch-faces-still-ugly-after-3-years/
======
based2
[https://www.motorola.com.au/products/moto-360](https://www.motorola.com.au/products/moto-360)

